# Northernmost / Southernmost city/town you have visited...



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

Which is it?


----------



## Odonto (Mar 26, 2004)

Oslo, Norway and 
Melbourne, Australia


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Dunedin, NZ (south) and.. whangarei, NZ (north)

lol


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

North : Quebec city, Canada
South La Paz, Mexico


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

North-Jyvaskyla,Finland
South-Toledo,Spain


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

North- Detroit, Michigan
South- Cavite, Philippines


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

North- St. Andrews, Fife, Scotland
South- Orlando, FL (going to Dominican Rep. in march though)


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

North: Toronto; South: Palm Beach.


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

North: Hinton, Alberta, Canada.
South: Ouarzazate, Maroc, Africa.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

North:some village in Quebec
South:La paz


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

North: Mallaig, Scotland

South: Melbourne, Australia


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Northernmost: Québec City, Canada - *46.8° N*

Southernmost: Bariloche, Argentina - *41.2° S*


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

NORTHERNMOST: Whistler, Canada!

SOUTHERNMOST: Montevideo, Uruguay!

kay:


----------



## Scraper Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2005)

North: Bangor, Maine (Toronto is actually farther south, though I've been there).
South: Key West, Florida


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

North:Freeport,Maine;Vaughan,Ontario(both seem to be at the same latitude)
South:Key West


----------



## hellolazyness (Nov 20, 2004)

North - Highlands of Scotland
South - B. Aires


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

North - Stranraer, Scotland


South - Lilongwe, Malawi


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

North - Edmonton, Alberta
South - Galveston, Texas


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

North: Helsinki(Finland)
South: Barcelona(Spain)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Northermost: North Cape, but it's not a city - so it is Tromso (Alta and Vadso are smaller)
Southernmost: Porto Alegre


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

North: Rovaniemi, Finland
South: Denpasar, Indonesia


----------



## canuckbanana (Dec 30, 2003)

North: Stockholm, Sweden
South: Melbourne, Australia 

As of Dec 21, southernmost will be Hobart, Australia


----------



## Hermann (Jan 21, 2005)

North: Boston, USA
South: Puerto Williams, Chile (*The southermost town in the World*)


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Hermann said:


> South: Puerto Williams, Chile (*The southermost town in the World*)


I heard argentinians forumer say it was ushuaia (or something close to that)

Which one is the real southernmost city in the world?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

North: Edinburgh
South: Melbourne


----------



## Leeds No.1 (Jul 26, 2004)

North: Tromso, Norway
South: Cape Town, South Africa


----------



## Hermann (Jan 21, 2005)

virtual said:


> I heard argentinians forumer say it was ushuaia (or something close to that)
> 
> Which one is the real southernmost city in the world?


I've heard a lot of things from argentinian forumers too
Puerto Williams (CHI) canot be consider a city since its population is 5000, Ushuaia (ARG) has 45000 and Punta Arenas (CHI) a bit northern than the others has 130000. That's why I said the southermost *town* in the world.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

North: Białogóra, Poland.
South: Vienna, Austria.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Northernmost - Warsaw, Poland
Southernmost - St. Petersburg, Florida


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

Northernmost: London
Southernmost: Mexico, DF


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

North & East: Morioka, Japan
South:Cape Town, South Africa
West: Oxford, UK


----------



## wik (Dec 30, 2004)

N: Jastrzebia Gora, Poland)) (a beach resort by the Baltic Sea, c.a 50 kms. nth. from Gdansk)
S: Santiago, Chile or Buenos Aires, Argentina - not sure, on the map I see they seem to be situated on very close parallels, however this map is not very precise...


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

wik said:


> N: Jastrzebia Gora, Poland)) (a beach resort by the Baltic Sea, c.a 50 kms. nth. from Gdansk)
> S: Santiago, Chile or Buenos Aires, Argentina - not sure, on the map I see they seem to be situated on very close parallels, however this map is not very precise...


Buenos Aires is more southwards. Although the Southernmost capital in South America is MONTEVIDEO! Just curiosity cuz I got surprised when I realised so!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

From Portugal:
North: Amsterdam, Holland
South: Holbrook, AZ


----------



## Norwich and Leeds (Nov 11, 2005)

Northernmost: Scotland (didn't visit any cities)

Southernmost: Algarve


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Norwich and Leeds said:


> Northernmost: Scotland (didn't visit any cities)
> 
> *Southernmost: Algarve*


:cheer:


----------



## Beacon (Mar 14, 2005)

North - Bergen, Norway
South - Hobart, Australia


----------



## phillyskyline (Apr 23, 2005)

Northern: Amsterdam
Southern: Cancun


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Northernmost: Quebec City
Southernmost: Miami


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

North: London, England
South: Tulum, Mexico


----------

